# Western WA State - Trainer Wanted



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

More specifically I am in the Gig Harbor area. I don't mind driving depending on the day and time. Looking for quality training for myself (OB). Pup is 6 months old. Just a pet person at this point, but who knows what we will pick up. I know there is a Schutzhund club not to far. I just don't know anything about the club or what a Schutzhund club is really. It is called Twin County.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Hi! I received some good help from Twin County. There are better clubs out there, though, if you are sincere about competing in IPO (or Schutzhund). Argus Ranch in Auburn (off of HWY 18) is a good place. I go to Seattle Agility in Maple Valley (off of Hwy 18) for dog sports (nose work and parkour) but with a min pin. 

I needed some real help with my GSD when he was two years old and full of himself. I went to Jim Elder in Tenino (Scatter Creek Kennels) who is an expert. He is excellent with problem situations. Our issues were resolved PDQ. He trains with e-collars. He said that my boy knew exactly what he was supposed to do, he just didn't want to do it. I went to two other "GSD trainers" with no result. Jim was exactly what I needed. He is a no-nonsense trainer. I learned leadership.

It is best to find a good fit. If you are not getting results, go find a different trainer.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Great information thanks


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Try Ron Pace at "Canyon Crest K-9" He has been in business going on 40 years and is located in Tacoma not far from you.


----------

